# Budgies sickness



## Jazib (Oct 5, 2021)

Is my budgie is sick or female is getting into season???


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It seems that the bird is molting, however in one picture it looks like there may be some type of bump on the cere, can you post a better picture? The cage is in poor condition, the metal is exposed in several places that I can see and it appears that perhaps has been picked on in those areas by the birds, this is dangerous and can lead to metal poisoning. The cage also appears too small for the number of birds you have in it and the contents are dirty. Please remove the nest like vessel in the cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

The budgie needs to bee seen by an Avian Vet. It has a large growth above the cere on the left side.
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.\
*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*As you have mixed genders, you need to be doing everything necessary to prevent breeding.
Please remove the "pot" from the cage and anything else in the cage that could be used as a nesting site.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*That cage does not look large enough for the number of birds you have housed in it.
What are the dimensions of the cage? 
How many birds are in the cage?
How many males?
How many females?

What are you feeding these budgies?
Nutrition and hygiene are very important for the health and well-being of your birds.
You need to ensure you are cleaning the cage, perches, etc. daily.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

